# I need some help.



## Johnnyopolis

Is there any members here who can speak Polish as well as English? I need some help with some translation and thought who better to ask than my friendly DW forum members from Europe 

If there is could you drop me a pm please. 

Thanks, 

John


----------



## Car Key

I know some Polish:

Menzerna, Scholl, 3M, Meguiars, Mark-V, Presta


----------



## The Cueball

I have a half cuban/polish lady that works for me, Polish is just one of the 6 languages she can speak perfectly...

I'll help out if you like....(well, I'll ask her to.... :lol

:thumb:


----------

